# Local 104



## Birdonawire (Jan 3, 2011)

Anyone on this forum a member of local 104


----------



## Birdonawire (Jan 3, 2011)

Or is anyone in any other local for a outside lineman


----------



## Charlie K (Aug 14, 2008)

Mostly narrowbacks on this forum.

Charlie


----------



## Birdonawire (Jan 3, 2011)

What is a narrowback


----------



## Charlie K (Aug 14, 2008)

Birdonawire said:


> What is a narrowback


Inside wireman.
Lineman are called Broadbacks. Slang around here for years.

Charlie:thumbup:


----------



## Kevinmbrady (Oct 22, 2011)

Local 456


----------



## cirrus_player (Feb 3, 2012)

Trying to get into local 104. Had my interview in February, just waiting now:whistling2:


----------

